# Let's clear this up!



## BPturkeys

OK, all my life I been out there shootin "Pine Hens". Now I am being told no, they are really Blue Grouse, no actually Dusky Grouse, well, no, not exactly that either. The name Pine Hen is OK as long as you don't confuse 'em with Sooty Grouse which some call Blue Grouse alone with Dusky Grouse, since they are actually kissin cousins. Then some guy throws "Fools Hen" into the kettle and claims it's OK to call either the Dusky or Sooty Grouse Fools Hens 'cause they all both equally "Foolish" but clarifies the issue by saying actually "Forest Grouse" is a better general term even though there is a true difference between Dusty and Sooty Grouse and that it should be understood by hunters 'cause we're not supposed to be fools. So, it is clear to me that this fall, not to long from now, I'll be out there shooting "Pine Hens" as usual every chance I get cause frankly, the name "Fools Hen" just don't sound right, the name "Dusky Grouse" sounds just plain gay, and "_Dendragapus Obscurus"_ yeah right, I'll be call 'em that!


----------



## MKP

Yeah, growing up they were always "Pine Hens", the DWR refers to them as "Forest Grouse" when referring to the season and Blue Grouse and Ruffed Grouse for the individual species. Of course, if I call them Blue Grouse or Ruffed Grouse around here I get a blank stare. They're all Pine Hens and thats that.


----------



## Bears Butt

So, If I am hunting the north facing slope which is covered in pines, and flush out some "Pine Hens" and they land on a sage brush covered South facing slope, and I go over there and shoot a couple have I now just shot some "Sage Hens" or are they still "Pine Hens"? Just askin.


----------



## InvaderZim

Chickens?


----------



## guner

Another question.... since they are in fact "Pine Hens" if I find them in the Quakies, does that been I need to call INS because they have clearly crossed the border ? :shock:


----------



## Critter

I just call them all one thing. 

Dinner


----------



## Size Matters

I have always called them pine hens or blue grouse but calling them dinner sounds good to me. 8)


----------



## pheaz

guner said:


> Another question.... since they are in fact "Pine Hens" if I find them in the Quakies, does that been I need to call INS because they have clearly crossed the border ? :shock:


 :lol: :lol: lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys

Now I have heard a guy or two call 'em chickens and it sort of works, but you know, I kinda like "dinner",...this fall, by ****, I'm going out and get me some...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Pine Hen: Utard, *******, cowboy, sheep herder...

Forrest Grouse: Blue Collar, upper middle class, educated man...

Dusky/Sooty grouse: White collar, snobby, over achiever, bird watcher, flower sniffer.

Hope this clears things up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Pine Hen: Utard, *******, cowboy, sheep herder...
> 
> Forrest Grouse: Blue Collar, upper middle class, educated man...
> 
> Dusky/Sooty grouse: White collar, snobby, over achiever, bird watcher, flower sniffer.
> 
> Hope this clears things up. :mrgreen:


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Mojo1

Pine Hen and/or Pine Chicken is a code word for turkey, well at least down south it is. :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Pine Hen: Utard, *******, cowboy, sheep herder...
> 
> Forrest Grouse: Blue Collar, upper middle class, educated man...
> 
> Dusky/Sooty grouse: White collar, snobby, over achiever, bird watcher, flower sniffer.
> 
> Hope this clears things up. :mrgreen:


Well no, actually it didn't help, in fact it may have confused the issues a bit. Local issues are best solved by locals, so... first ya got to identify the hunter as to weather he's a *******,cowboy,sheepherdin,Utard or just one of them other wantabe's that wish they were. I always start with a good look at the truck they'er drivin...like, if it's a Subaru, I need look no farther. Now if he hopes down outa a big old Ford F-350 Super Duty diesel with 6" dual stacks coming up through the bed, 4x4, Jacked-up about 5 feet, with a decal on the back window of a 48" wide, 27 point buck...now there's a guy that just might know what he's talkin about. I guess in short Tex, all you've really done is add about twelve more variables into the mix.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Just trying to be as vague and confusing as I can! :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob

Fascinating stuff.

Now I regret buying all those bird books.


----------



## GCKid

Tex, what am I if i call them Blue Grouse?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

GCKid said:


> Tex, what am I if i call them Blue Grouse?


Oooh, tough one... I'd put you a step above the ******* cowboy utard, and a step below the snooty over achieving flower sniffer. This is a good place to be in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## InvaderZim

Oh crap! I was just breezing through the Montana upland proc...them northerners is callin' them "Mountain Grouse!"


----------



## GCKid

TEX-O-BOB said:


> GCKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tex, what am I if i call them Blue Grouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, tough one... I'd put you a step above the ******* cowboy utard, and a step below the snooty over achieving flower sniffer. This is a good place to be in the grand scheme of things.
Click to expand...

Possibly just a very small step....


----------



## RoosterKiller

Well see if I can add some confusion to this subject.

Forest Grouse
Blue grouse = Dusky grouse.(They changed the name a few years ago)
Fools hen = Spruce grouse
Pine hen = any forest grouse.
Sage hen = Sage hen(Not considered a forest grouse)

I hope this helps to confuse matters even more.


----------



## GCKid

What about Ruffled Grouse?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

The grouse I get aren't usually "Ruffled" until my dog gets to them...


----------



## Fowlmouth

Whatever their called, I saw a bunch of them last weekend elk hunting and I can't wait to get after them.


----------



## GCKid

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The grouse I get aren't usually "Ruffled" until my dog gets to them...


Pretty funny. I guess I meant Ruffed Grouse. No wonder I don't hunt the **** things.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

:mrgreen:


----------

